# Weight loss and pregnancy journey in pics



## MrsNovBaby

Hi everyone

I thought that I would do a weightloss journey in pictures.

Pic one at heaviest


Pic 2 - lost 5 stone


Pic 3 - about to drop (gained 3 stone)


Pic 4 - where I am at now - lost 2stone 9lbs


still need to lose the 5bs plus another stone!

Just got 7lb to go - woop woop. Also (BIG NEWS - DRUM ROLL) I am going to be in a weight loss mag, photoshoot in September xx


----------



## Laura2919

I think you look great how you are. Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done.


----------



## happy-evie

ur amazing!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow well done! What's your secret?!

Hope you don't mind me asking but... How long did it take to lose that 5 stone?


----------



## bathbabe

Well done!
Id also like to know how long it took you, and how?


----------



## cleckner04

Well done! You look amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

CottlestonPie said:


> Wow well done! What's your secret?!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but... How long did it take to lose that 5 stone?

Hi,Thanks for all the compliments xx I started going to Rosemary Conley - I was very strict and did not cheat, I lost 5 stone in 5 months.

I did a lot of walking (about 6 miles a day).

I am now a rep for my local franchisee and teach 4 classes a week xx


----------



## bathbabe

MrsNovBaby said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Wow well done! What's your secret?!
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking but... How long did it take to lose that 5 stone?
> 
> Hi,Thanks for all the compliments xx I started going to Rosemary Conley - I was very strict and did not cheat, I lost 5 stone in 5 months.
> 
> I did a lot of walking (about 6 miles a day).
> 
> I am now a rep for my local franchisee and teach 4 classes a week xxClick to expand...

Amazing! Well done!


----------



## Reba

Awesome!
I'd also love to lose 70lbs - working towards 25 by the end of summer :)
So glad to know it is possible in a short time.


----------



## xCookieDough

You look amazing! Love to see dedication and no cheating within diets as it really pays off in the long run!
___XO


----------



## ttc_lolly

You look amazing hun! Well done :flower: x


----------



## mskellydenise

you look great!


----------



## MrsNovBaby

7lb to go xx


----------



## Cee108

Wow, that's amazing... You're truly inspirational :flower:

Can't wait to see your pics from the photoshoot!


----------



## Wantsabfp

Congratulations.... Did the weight loss help you in getting a bfp:)


----------

